
Apple continues stealthy buying streak with micro LED startup LuxVue - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-continues-stealthy-streak-of-acquisitions-with-micro-led-startup-luxvue/
======
deftnerd
Apple has a lot of money offshore that they can't bring back to the US without
substantial taxes being paid.

If they acquire foreign companies, isn't that a great way to launder the
money? The companies can continue to reside overseas, pay their overseas
employees, but assign their productivity and IP to the US company.

